# Svitzer Trimley



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello, gents. Do any of you know any information of the Svitzer Trimley? Thanks in advance. Andy(Read)


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Try this:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/115992/title/svitzer-trimley/cat/516


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

There is a lot including pictures on Google.

geoff


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

She arrived in Grimsby fish dock a couple of days ago........as far as I know is still there.


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

I believe she was built as Trimley and she was based at Felixstowe I did quite alot of splicing on her 40mm tow wire.
One job comes to mind 2 of us one saturday were to be onboard 0800 to splice a thimble into her 40mm tow wire.
We set out from Lowestoft 0630 to be onboard at Felixstowe by 0800 we were then told on arrival that she would not be there untill 1000,then again at 1000 we were told 1200,we never got onboard untill 1600.
Two of us spliced the wire were driving back to Lowestoft and had to make a detour as a road tanker had been involved in a accident and the A12 was closed we eventually clocked out at 2100.
The job had taken 2 men 15 hours each plus saturday overtime rate a very expensive splice.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

She's now working on the Humber. Temporay assignment down here. Rgds.


----------

